# Copper Lock No Heat Solder TEST



## myfriendhenry (Aug 21, 2014)

OK so I do some HVAC along with appliance repair work. I read people asking if this stuff will work on refrigeration systems on this forum. Everyone replied "I wouldn't experiment with it"....so I wanted to find out for myself, yep I'm hard headed!

4 ton system
R407C
New Condensor
Existing A-Coil
Existing 7/8" lineset

After flush, I followed (minimal) instructions on the bottle, cleaned connections well and twisted as written.

100% of the 7/8" connections failed. This includes the connection to the Valve and a union. Both failed with extreme leaks.
1 out of 3 of the 3/8" connections failed. One union failed, the other union and the connection to the valve survives.

I was able to braze OVER the crap on one connection and the others, I heated up to remove, clean and braze.

There you go! Summary...DO NOT DO THIS!!!!!!

EPA probably should ban it's use with the more harmful stuff.


----------

